# New 2011 Tarmac Comp color?



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Maybe it was there and I never saw it, but this Americam Flyer Tarmac is (IMO) pretty cool - and I don't normally gravitate towards red bikes. I think it's because it brings back memories of a bike I had in grade school. It was red as well (after I spray painted it).  
View attachment 214262


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

You're not going crazy, it wasn't there when they first put up the 2011 bikes.


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

Isn't that the same as the red Tarmac Elite? I saw a red Apex model in my LBS a couple weeks and it looked nice the way Speshy red always does...


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

Nope, I'm wrong... Nice find!


----------



## d999ss (Sep 7, 2010)

I've been in love with the American Flyer's minimal graphics since The tour of California. So much so that I was seriously contemplating building my own. Specialized must have gotten such a positive response that they decided to to release it to the public. I called my LBS and put down a deposit for a 54cm this afternoon. They expect the bike to show up first week of Nov. I couldn't be happier. Should look similar to this when I'm finished.


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

My LBS guy told me about it yesterday. It is a Comp upgraded to Ultegra. He said there will only be 100 of them.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

BluesDawg said:


> My LBS guy told me about it yesterday. It is a Comp upgraded to Ultegra. He said *there will only be 100 of them*.


That IMO puts it in collector's status (but time will tell). 

From a value/ performance standpoint, it probably could be argued that the Expert is still the better deal, but at $600 less and performance very close to the Expert, it's not a bad deal.


----------



## d999ss (Sep 7, 2010)

Bike came in this morning, headed to pick it up this afternoon!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

d999ss said:


> Bike came in this morning, headed to pick it up this afternoon!


Great! Of course, pics would be appreciated.


----------



## d999ss (Sep 7, 2010)

Here it is, I'm in love. This frame is absolutely stunning in real life. It feels so utilitarian, so purposeful, like it has only has one job to do and that to be ridden. Taking it out for a group ride tomorrow morning as well as install my pedals


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Great looking bike, thanks for sharing.

From the pics the color looks like a deeper, blood red. Is that accurate?

EDIT: BTW, your QR looks to be on the wrong side at the front.


----------



## d999ss (Sep 7, 2010)

It's not a blood red which leans to the darker side. It's just about as pure of a red as you can get with no hit of orange.


----------



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

WoW !! That is fantastic looking, simple yet bold. Please let me know how the comp rides since i have the carbon/red/white on the way. Also, did you get a weight for it? Thanks for sharing and enjoy the ride :thumbsup:


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

Looks killer. I always loved it, back in the day, when logos weren't plastered on the bikes. My old SL2 had "Specialized" emblazoned on it 23 times, if you counted the tires and the saddle.


----------



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

d999ss, how'd the group ride go? They have some of these in stock now in my size and wanted to see what you thought of the ride? Thanks.


----------



## d999ss (Sep 7, 2010)

This bike is comfortable, fast and loves to climb. Out of all the bikes I've tested before making my decision the Tarmac is by far my favorite. I have no complaints.


----------



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

Awesome thanks! Did you get to weigh the bike and what other bikes did u test ride to compare it to?


----------

